# Furnace Problems



## NoDakian (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey everyone I already need some advice. I have my brand new 2012 outback 277RL that i just purchased 2 weeks ago. I had it plugged into the house and getting it all setup. It was suppose to get down into the 30's and 20's so I figured I would kick the furnace on and leave it at 55 over night. The first night it worked great, I had heat coming out of all the floor vents and it would work fine when I would turn the thermostat up and down. 
Well the next morning I go out to the camper and I go to turn the thermostat up to try and kick the furnance on and nothing happens. I turned the switch to off then back to heat then the heater fan kicks in for about 30 seconds or so and stops. I try to turn up the thermostat and nothing happens, I listen for the ignitor by opening the door and sticking my head outside to listen (which worked for me to hear it when it kicked on the previous day). I have full tanks of propane, my water heater works fine, it kicks in and stay burning without a problem, the burners on the stove work great and I also tried to get the furnace to work while I had them lit but still nothing. I am pretty stumped. I know I have good power from the house, I checked the breakers in the house, the battery on the camper shows full, everything seems fine so I dont know what to do next. Guess I will be taking it back to the dealer for warranty work. If anyone has a heads up on a possible cause that an amatuer could fix please let me know. 
Thanks!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Since it is just two weeks old it is a dealer issue for sure but if you want to go looking here are a few comments.

Sounds like you covered all the basic checks and it sounds like it should work. The indications are that the flame detector is not working but please go through the start sequence again and let us know where it fails.

Start sequence goes as follows

Fan comes on to purge the firebox for about 10 to 15 seconds

Igniter comes on and sparks about 1 time per second

Gas valve opens about 2 seconds after the igniter comes on

If flame is not detected the gas valve and igniter shut down in about 3 seconds the fan runs another 10 or 15 seconds.

As soon as you turn on the furnace go outside next to the intake and exhaust. Listen for the above events, the ignition is very audible. Tell us what you hear or what you do not hear. It will tell us which way to go.


----------



## Manchester_Fan (Feb 5, 2011)

I had a similar situation in my 298RE...furnace worked for one night and then the same symptoms you describe. Took it to the dealer and it was the circuit board for the furnace that was shot. Replaced under warranty the same day and has worked for over 40 nights of camping since - not that we used the furnace every night! Definitely see your dealer - Good luck!


----------



## NoDakian (Sep 14, 2011)

CamperAndy said:


> Since it is just two weeks old it is a dealer issue for sure but if you want to go looking here are a few comments.
> 
> Sounds like you covered all the basic checks and it sounds like it should work. The indications are that the flame detector is not working but please go through the start sequence again and let us know where it fails.
> 
> ...


I am very familiar with all the sounds and heard them all when it worked just a few days ago lol... 
The fan comes on and then I am not getting any sounds for the Ignitor, gas valve, or nothing. The fan just comes on and runs then shuts off after 20/30 seconds. I have an appointment to take it in on Tuesday even though the closest Keystone outback dealer is 100 miles away (one way) so that kinda sucks but it needs to be fixed. I appreciate your guys help and I will let you all know what I find out after Tuesday!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Well it could be the circuit board, since the fan runs so long it thinks it has let gas into the firbox of the furnace. It could also just be a loose wire to the gas valve.

That 100 mile trip is going to cost $100 in fuel. That is the cost of a ciecuit board so you may want to think about opening up the box yourself for additional troubleshooting before you take it in.


----------



## NoDakian (Sep 14, 2011)

CamperAndy said:


> Well it could be the circuit board, since the fan runs so long it thinks it has let gas into the firbox of the furnace. It could also just be a loose wire to the gas valve.
> 
> That 100 mile trip is going to cost $100 in fuel. That is the cost of a ciecuit board so you may want to think about opening up the box yourself for additional troubleshooting before you take it in.


Ya, it will cost at least that with my 96 3/4 ton v10 dodge ram that has a 6" lift and 35" tires haha. But, I also have other warranty issues that need to be taken care of such as one of the stickers/decals peeling off on the top of my large slide out and both slides don't seem to be sucking in far enough on the bottoms. I can slide my fingers into the gasket on the sides towards the front on both slides which doesn't seem to be right so I want them to check that. Other then those few problems everything else seems to be great so I will keep my fingers crossed!


----------

